# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Any ECPs having issues with the Hoya ID?

## LC James

Specifically the Hoya ID lens made in the USA.  Are you having problem with low power distance RX lenses? Low adds?  Low Seg heights (~15mm) If you scope them a few MM off center are you picking up ~+50 Cyl and sphere.  We are finding patient rejection due to blury lenses in the distance area.  We have found no problem with the Hoya ID lenses from Thailand.  Could it be the alignment of the progressive does not conform with the circular laser traced markings on the front of the lens?  When switched to Physio Short our patients have had no problems.  Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## MarySue

> Specifically the Hoya ID lens made in the USA.  Are you having problem with low power distance RX lenses? Low adds?  Low Seg heights (~15mm) If you scope them a few MM off center are you picking up ~+50 Cyl and sphere.  We are finding patient rejection due to blury lenses in the distance area.  We have found no problem with the Hoya ID lenses from Thailand.  Could it be the alignment of the progressive does not conform with the circular laser traced markings on the front of the lens?  When switched to Physio Short our patients have had no problems.  Thanks for the feedback!


Have you asked your HOYA rep?  I would think if there is an issue - they'd know, and be able to help.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

The only issues I have are the WOWs the customers say. I put a local surgeon in a pair of them. He had not been able to wear progressives from a different shop and had flattops in his drill mount. I told him "If my life depends on you being able to see with these, then these lenses are the ones I'd trust you with." He gave us the most wows we've had yet!

----------


## Yeap

so far we have no issue with the distance Rx, i suppose our lens manufactured in Thailand..

----------


## PhillyEyes

only positive feedback on the hoya id, and the id lifestyle...never a non adapt

i cant wait to try out these new hoya MyStyle lenses, the patient must fill out a questionnaire online in order to order these lenses!

----------


## uncut

> only positive feedback on the hoya id, and the id lifestyle...never a non adapt
> 
> i cant wait to try out these new hoya MyStyle lenses, *the patient must fill out a questionnaire online in order to order these lenses!*


*

Do your privacy laws really allow this, and why would you expose your patient to that!?????*

----------


## PhillyEyes

well if you were a patient and i told you that for a little more money i can give you the best lens on the market, the lens is so technically advanced that it requires you to fill out a quick questionnaire about your lifestyle habits, thus creating the best visual experience for you. The design of the lens is completely based around your own needs and how you use your glasses.

honestly i will try to get all of my willing customers to try it, besides being a phenomenal lens it gives them an experience theyve never gotten before and they really feel they are getting a special one of a kind product.

i feel it will add to there overall satisfaction they made the right choice...plus itll put a few more bucks in your pocket ;)

----------


## uncut

> well if you were a patient and i told you that for a little more money i can give you the best lens on the market, the lens is so technically advanced that it requires you to fill out a quick questionnaire about your lifestyle habits, thus creating the best visual experience for you. The design of the lens is completely based around your own needs and how you use your glasses.
> 
> honestly i will try to get all of my willing customers to try it, besides being a phenomenal lens it gives them an experience theyve never gotten before and they really feel they are getting a special one of a kind product.
> 
> i feel it will add to there overall satisfaction they made the right choice...plus itll put a few more bucks in your pocket ;)


In that case, why don't YOU fill in the questionaire for them, use YOUR address, and channel couponning through YOU and protect their privacy and identity from the info mining corp.....I am sure the lensmaker has farmed out the collection of info to an outside firm.?????:hammer:

----------


## RT

> In that case, why don't YOU fill in the questionaire for them, use YOUR address, and channel couponning through YOU and protect their privacy and identity from the info mining corp


The "questionaire" does not collect any email address or any other address info.  Thus, there is no "couponing", "info mining", or "collection of info".  Most importantly, questions are asked about previous lens usage and satisfaction to aid in matching lens design to individual patient needs.

----------


## uncut

> The "questionaire" does not collect any email address or any other address info. Thus, there is no "couponing", "info mining", or "collection of info". Most importantly, questions are asked about previous lens usage and satisfaction to aid in matching lens design to individual patient needs.


Interesting....What are the "questions" and how is the info "linked" to the specific order.
How does the patient log on "anonymously" (chuckle) and how does "previous" lens usage reflect the patien's future needs and implications of their new Rx?

----------


## PhillyEyes

> Interesting....What are the "questions" and how is the info "linked" to the specific order.
> How does the patient log on "anonymously" (chuckle) and how does "previous" lens usage reflect the patien's future needs and implications of their new Rx?


I just sold my first one today...I was mistaken originally, you, the ECP must login to the website and order the lens...one portion of the ordering process asks for certain patient needs and has a 5 star system you fill out for every aspect of what they need most...you can do this on your own or have themjump in the computer seat and do it....

----------


## uncut

> I just sold my first one today...I was mistaken originally, you, the ECP must login to the website and order the lens...one portion of the ordering process asks for certain patient needs and has a 5 star system you fill out for every aspect of what they need most...you can do this on your own or have themjump in the computer seat and do it....


Now...that sounds a lot better.....I feel a little uncomfortable with the contact lens maker, the tint-changing company, the lens AR company, the multifocal company, the frame company, the case company, the "designer" of the frame.....I forgot the contact lens solution maker-------------all having access to my patient's/client personal information.  I am glad this info can be gathered in a non-identifying, intrusive way.

----------


## eyemanflying

> Do your privacy laws really allow this, and why would you expose your patient to that!?????[/U][/B]


It's simply a survey to find out their lifestyle, hobbies etc...it's not invasive of privacy whatsoever.  For a fully, personalized, customized design, the more information you have the better.  For a patient to hold back info or complain of privacy invasion would only hinder their chance of achieving the best possible results ever - not the ideal candidate for customization.  And I'm sure the price tag would have them running out the door.

----------


## eyemanflying

I have processed more than a few hundred pair of iD and iD Lifestyle with perfect results - not one complaint or remake so far.  I have extreme confidence in these products.

----------


## gunner05

Had a couple head scratchers.  One had a mystyle for the clear and autograph on the suns and absolutely hated the mystyle.  Had one instyle (iD) with the same situation.  Other than that, have wowed everyone.

----------


## gunner05

And, btw, I probably sell more instyles/mystyles than most complete practices do.  I love the lens, but I have had a few "WTF?s" with them.

----------


## Barry Santini

Look, guys...

It seems to me that all the Mystyle questionaire does is attempt to create a different way of "weighting" the importance of the tradeoffs in the mix of the design of a ff manufactured lens. Today, there are three different approaches used to determine this weighting:

1. Essilor Visioffice - factors in eye/head turn quotient, as well as interpolating the *effective* center of rotation for the patient's eye's.
2. Zeiss IScriptor - obtains personal values for the patient's total eye wavefront error, across multiple pupil diameters (lighting conditions), and interpolates the same and distills it to a conventional Rx, but expressed and processed in 0.01D precision.
3. Hoya Mystyle ID - as with the above, uses all POW fitting values plus a lifestyle-vision questionaire to produce a more ideal utility-weighted algorythm to produce a lens thst delivers high performance within the envelope of its intended uses.

It would appear tat all three approaches have, at this time, some mutually-exclusive design goals. But all are promising better vision in some (significant?) way compared to less info-intensive designs. I think only time will tell.

I just ordered my Mystyle IDs yesterday.  I found the present questionaire somewhat offputting, as i found myself trying to second-guess the design's intent behind the questions. Sounds like i've got a little *engineer* in me, afterall.

Oops! It's probably a good thing I am not my own patient (?), as i probably would consider myself difficult.

FWIW

B

----------


## sharpstick777

In my pair... when  I turn my eyes, the distance vision gets blurry very quickly traveling off center, in only a few degrees.   If your a head turner you may not notice, but an "eye turner" could be quickly dissappointed.   Not a good lens for someone with a back or neck injury or with limited mobility.

----------


## Barry Santini

_"In my pair... when I turn my eyes, the distance vision gets blurry very quickly traveling off center, in only a few degrees."_


Ditto for mine...never really found my own wonderful...

B

----------


## skt

Hoya ID my hands down favorite lens!

----------


## ThatOneGuy

I have had very mixed results leaning toward bad.  I only used the id lifestyle, though.  Low segs were virtually guaranteed non-adapts, peripheral distortion was a common complaint, and while patients could definitely tell the difference in optics in the "clear" parts of the lenses, they generally complained (though this is my interpretation of what they were saying) of design issues relative to the GT2 that most patients were "upgrading" from.  I no longer offer id lifestyle lenses because I didn't get the wow I got from patients using competitor products.

Additionally, while patients certainly have had a "wow" response to the optics of free-form lenses, the same basic principles of good design seem to still hold true.  While Hoya lenses have been good in design, I found I had to use short corridors as high as 19 seg depending on the patient in order to achieve a successful fit, but that of course took away from the wow.

----------


## Java99

> I have processed more than a few hundred pair of iD and iD Lifestyle with perfect results - not one complaint or remake so far.  I have extreme confidence in these products.


This is also my experience.  I love these lenses.

----------


## Off Axis

After 10 years as a presbyopic optom I have a drawer full of progressive specs (Essilor and Hoya products) and my Hoya ID lenses are the best by a country mile. Especially when dealing with near / computer screen interchange I seem to have to "hunt" more with the Essilor lenses. I have a 2.25 add and Low oblique astigmatism of under -0.75 D. Perfect distance vision too. These were surfaced either in Japan or Thailand as far as I know.

----------


## snotbagel

Hoya tried three pair on me before I could see well through the lifstyle ID. At that price..it was a quick UNSELL. I even tried putting them in a pair that had my RX and fitting specs very comfortably in definity lenses. No go..distance was compromised in comparison.

I will say this..I have found that digital lens processing varies from lab to lab, even though it should not. It seems logical to me, however, that different brands of equipment may interpret the "data" differently. Gave me pause to think about the price structures out there...

----------


## Barry Santini

All comparisons with progressive lenses MUST be apples-to-apples:  Same Rx, same frame.

Otherwise, it's a no go.

B

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> Specifically the Hoya ID lens made in the USA. Are you having problem with low power distance RX lenses? Low adds? Low Seg heights (~15mm) If you scope them a few MM off center are you picking up ~+50 Cyl and sphere. We are finding patient rejection due to blury lenses in the distance area. We have found no problem with the Hoya ID lenses from Thailand. Could it be the alignment of the progressive does not conform with the circular laser traced markings on the front of the lens? When switched to Physio Short our patients have had no problems. Thanks for the feedback!


Hoya uses a very soft design for most of their PALs. They won't look good in the lensometer, and won't measure properly unless you use a template that reduces the area of the lens that is sampled (note the large aperture size of the lens in the lensometer). Very soft, wide corridor designs would not be my first choice for someone that wants/needs the absolute best possible distance off-axis vision, and possibly on-axis as well, especially those with large pupils and/or adds over +1.75. 




> All comparisons with progressive lenses MUST be apples-to-apples: Same Rx, same frame.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a no go.
> 
> B


Without a doubt. I use two identical frames mounted with different PAL designs- not quite blind, but the best I can do.

----------


## jcamp

> This is also my experience.  I love these lenses.


 Really? No problems?

----------


## ThatOneGuy

> I will say this..I have found that digital lens processing varies from lab to lab, even though it should not. It seems logical to me, however, that different brands of equipment may interpret the "data" differently. Gave me pause to think about the price structures out there...


Each digital generator is hand built, so calibration becomes more of an art than a science.

----------

